# My Son's First Deer



## IFish2 (Apr 29, 2004)

My 15 year-old shot a very nice 8 point on the last day of gun season. We both have tried posting a picture of this buck but every time we try we get "the file is too large." Could someone please help me out? Thanks!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I will post it for you just send it to my email address below.

[email protected].


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice! He will be hooked forever. Congratz on getting your son involved with something you guys can share the rest of your lives! Can't wait to see the pic.


----------



## IFish2 (Apr 29, 2004)

Finally!  We figured out how to get this picture posted.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations to your son and you, great deer!

Heck of a nice first deer.


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Guys!!!!
Any Story on the Deer...... That is a really Beautiful Buck!!!!!!! 
Great Job!!!!! Stan


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a beautiful rack!  Good luck in the coming years and enjoy the sport as long as you can.


----------



## IFish2 (Apr 29, 2004)

My son and I were hunting in Portage County, at around 9am he heard a deer crashing to his left. He was in a camoflauge blind. The deer came through the brush and stopped about 30 yards in front of him. He was already pulled up and when it stopped he put one through his shoulder and hit it's heart. Thanks to the snow and a great shot we tracked him about 100 yards and found him beside a tree. He said that he knew that it was a nice buck, but when we got up to him I could not believe the size of the rack.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Awesome buck!!! He is gonna have a hard time toppin' that!!!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

very nice buck and that rack ought to score real well,really evenly matched tines!
congrats!!!!!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice buck  Congrats to you and son!!!!


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Beautiful deer! Congrats!


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

What a dandy deer for your sons 1st. He should very proud :! congrats, AJ


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice Buck tell him congrats for me.


----------

